# Winchester pre 64 model 70 experts?-pic added



## walkinboss01 (Jul 25, 2012)

I recently bought a pre 64 30-06 on line without being able to inspect it closely. It's a 1960 year model. Here's my question. After I paid for it the seller informed my that there is a small gap at the bottom of the stock where the metal butt plate doesn't fit perfectly. I known Winchester was transistioning to plastic about that time, and thats how the seller explained it. Could that be the case or did someone add the metal butt plate to it? Had he mentioned it prior to the purchase I may have thought twice. I should get the rifle on Saturday, and I will post some pics. It wouldn't be a big deal, but I wanted it 100% original. Let me know what you think. Thx-


----------



## Sharps40 (Jul 25, 2012)

original buttplates were typically forged checkered steel on the pre 64.  Over the years, wood shrinks, gaps open, could be normal ageing or could be stock was replaced/refinished at some point, could be a blow to the butt lightly bent the buttplate causeing a gap.  If your buying it as a shooter at a good price, prolly not a problem.  If your buying it as a collectable/paying collector price, you need to be sure - demand an inspection and return period.  Three days is typical in the biz.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 25, 2012)

According to Roger Rule's book on the Model 70, Winchester didn't switch from steel to plastic until 1959


Adding the metal butt plate to a plasitc butt plate stock would require a fair amount of  inletting for the tang on the metal plate.


Stocks in the early 60s were pretty plain typically.   Checkering on the 60s series stocks was of  less quality than the older rifles. also the amount of checkering was smaller especialy on the forearm.   I have a couple of feitherweights that have the plastic butt plate.

on my older 70s it's not unusual to see small gaps or a non perfect fit on the steel plate. 

would assume your 30-06 is a Std weight

the 30-06 and 270s were the most common calibers made

As Sharps said it depends upon what you bought it for..  Most decent 30-06s go for $800 - $1100 or so

if you start collecting them,  get Roger Rules book. At least it's in paperback these days for around $90.. the original hardbound books are collectables..


----------



## jglenn (Jul 25, 2012)

post pictures when you receive it


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 25, 2012)

I will post some pics on Saturday. Thx for the responses.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything else matches very nicely. No other gaps around the butt plate. I ordered the Roger Rules book as well. Thx, and let me know what you think.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Aug 1, 2012)

The seller said that in was factory from Winchester like that. I kind of find that hard to believe.


----------



## Sharps40 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats age....not a replacment plate.  Moisture over the years caused the toe of the stock to swell.  Wood can grow quite a bit at the butt and wrist if the inletting and endgrain is not sealed or the seal fails.  I wouldn't give it a second thought.....nope, it prolly ain't gonna shrink back.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 1, 2012)

pretty worn buttplate

how about pictures of the whole stock


also how do the sides of the plate fit


----------



## weagle (Aug 6, 2012)

If you look closely at picture below, you will see a similar issue with the butt plate on my 1940's Brno mauser.  The mauser has the original butt plate and every one I've ever seen with the original butt plate, the stock had "grown" outside the butt plate dimensions.  

Wood will swell or contract based on the humidity , but metal and plastic don't.

Weagle


----------

